# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Help with Data Justification using Excel on Mac

## stuarthenrywilson

Hi there,

My name is Stuart and I am currently an undergraduate physics student at university. During my summer I have been spending time on a project that doesn't count towards my degree but gives me great experience of working in a lab!

I have recorded a lot of data using an oscilloscope and used excel to manipulate this data to help me better understand it. I'm not an expert user of excel though and a lot of the processes I am applying are taking up precious time!

For instance, I have collated some of my processed data into one spreadsheet and am plotting on one single chart for comparison. The problem I have is that my x-axis values all begin at different points and so the data doesn't match up.

To fix this problem I have been manually inserting rows until all of the zeros match and then plotting the chart. This is time consuming and I think there must be an easier, more streamlined way of achieving this.

In the attachment I have made my x-axis values black and my y-axis values orange. I have only included 4 data sets here for simplicity but I have many more. The x-axis values start at a negative value and increase, through zero, the the corresponding positive value. I need all of the data to be aligned at the zero x-axis value.

Can anyone help me?

Thanks!

----------


## JosephP

which version are you using? your profile says 2007 but that's a windows version not Mac.
a sample workbook would be more useful than a picture too. :-)

----------

